

Are you a night owl or early bird? It matters  - edw519
http://www.cnn.com/2009/HEALTH/07/09/night.owl.morning/index.html

======
TrevorJ
I've never seen study that looks at physical performance as it pertains to
sleeping schedule. This is pretty fascinating, I would not have thought there
would be a correlation.

------
fburnaby
This definitely happens to me. I have an hour around 9pm where I am very sharp
mentally and physically. It can fluctuate _drastically_ throughout the rest of
the day.

------
pbhjpbhj
I'm both and neither. I'm pretty sure I'm non-24. Which would be fine if I
didn't have to be awake at particular times and have kids to look after.

